# Worms :[ and tort intelligence/ recognition.



## Megpie (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi everyone! So I'm new here and to the world or tortoises and have two questions.

I took my three baby desert tortoises to the vet a few weeks ago and he said they have blood worms. Ive been giving them the meds he gave me but he didn't really explain how they got them. Does anyone have any idea where they may have gotten the worms from? Maybe their mother or diet or something?

Also I was wondering how intellegent these animals are. Maybe I'm just thinking too much about it but I think they might be able to recognize me. I know it might sound weird but I've noticed that they always seem to come to a side of their cage if I'm standing by it. Again I know it might soundsfunny but I figured this would he a good place to ask. 

Thanks! :]


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 20, 2010)

I think you've misunderstood your vet. A bloodworm is a type of worm that we feed to turtles. More than likely your worm infestation is roundworm, hook worm or another type of worm parasite. The tortoises usually have these parasites in their digestive systems and they cause no problems. But stress or other factors might cause the parasites to rapidly multiply or bloom, and this is when it causes a problem for the tortoise.

Some folks routinely de-worm their tortoises twice a year, and others only de-worm if a fecal exam shows an excessive amount of parasite eggs. Just follow your vet's instructions and don't worry about your babies. They'll be fine.

Personally, I believe there is a lot of intelligence buried inside those little heads and beady eyes. Naturally, they will recognize the food goddess. That's why they come to you...for food treats.


----------



## Megpie (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank you!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 20, 2010)

I personally believe CDT's are smarter then other tortoises. They have more personality if they trust you and they are funny after they get over their shyness. I love this species but they are fragile and if they don't trust you they will stay shy and not bring out that funny and wonderful personality...Welcome to the forum, how about pictures of your animals and their habitats???


----------



## Aliego (Jul 23, 2010)

I don't see why you think it's weird they recognize you. My Greek has an amazing personality with me and my family, as she always comes next to us when she hears us, but she showed none of this at the vet. I don't know if it's coz she felt the different place, but she always lets me pet her head and stuff... Welcome by the way


----------



## Madortoise (Jul 23, 2010)

Welcome to the wonderful world of CDT. I don't like to call it husbandry because I feel like this is a committed relationship you engage in not just obligation to care for an animal whose population is practically doomed in their natural habitat. CDTs are naturally curious and a lot of fun to have around. My Penelope recognizes me and my husband. She comes out of her hide when we call for her with or without food. She comes right by me to forage when I'm weeding. I'm quite sure that she doesn't do anything w/out thinking first. She's definitely not Sagi like me; just a great tort and a good company, and as Robyn says tort is "a calming factor." It does something to your brain.


----------

